# Are tarps safe for bunnies?



## MinnieMare5 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thumper has been eating his Marshall play pen mats that are in his playpen. They cost $20.00, and I can't afford to replace them. Tonight I'm trying having his pen directly on the carpeting, and praying he doesn't destroy it. He hasn't been chewing it lately (knocks on wood) and he pees in his litter box that is in his cage (knocks on wood again). Anyway, if it doesn't work out and he starts to harm my carpeting, does anyone know if putting a plastic tarp down would be ok? I have a feeling he'll probably want t eat that too, and if he does, will it hurt him?

Thanks!

Deborah


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2008)

If he chews carpet and you try to cover it with tarp, I'm betting he'll chew it too. He'll be like, get this out of my way, I need to get to the carpet! So, if you already have a tarp, you could try it, but I'm betting he'll chew it.:?

Yes, it would harm him to consume plastic, so, you'll need to watch if he does and remove it.

But,if you made an excersise pen over the carpet where you could use the tarp that extended outside of the pen, that would work, he wouldn't have anyway to eat it really, unless he's that aggressive about it. But, if the ends are all covered, it should be fine.


----------



## MinnieMare5 (Jul 6, 2008)

So far so good..he hasn't tried to chew the carpet, so I'm hoping it stays that way. He has jumped out of his pen though! The cage is in the middle open so he can go in/out as he pleases, and the pen is around it. If I put the cage against the wall in the middle, so the sides of the pen aren't close, then he seems to stay in. He jumps on top of his cage then uses that as height to jump over the sides of the play pen. Does anyone have any other suggestions on how to keep him from jumping out of the pen? Of course he does this when I'm not home.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to use a tarp as flooring for one of my rabbits. It worked well, just as long as it doesn't get eaten .


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 7, 2008)

I use a commercial grade (very low pile) carpet that I get at Walmart for $20. The carpet is 5' x 8', but you can cut it down if it is too big.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 7, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I use a commercial grade (very low pile) carpet that I get at Walmart for $20. The carpet is 5' x 8', but you can cut it down if it is too big.



I have one of these in the middle of the bunny room floor. It is great for the bunnies to binky across, so they don't slip on the laminate flooring.

It is great that it is cheap, too....as Brody likes to pee on the floor once or twice while he plays outside of his cage....so I can throw it away when it gets yucky and not have to be sad over it, hehe.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> It is great that it is cheap, too....as Brody likes to pee on the floor once or twice while he plays outside of his cage....so I can throw it away when it gets yucky and not have to be sad over it, hehe.


I usually replace mine about twice a year. The price hasn't even gone up in the last four years!


----------

